# Επισκευή Λευκών Οικιακών Συσκευών > Ψυγείο > [Candy] CCDS 6172W και θερμοκρασίες

## ppk

Καλησπέρα σε όλους.
Εδώ και 5 χρόνια έχω το CCDS 6172W της Candy το οποίο εμφανίζει την εξής συμπεριφορά:
Με το θερμοστάτη γυρισμένο στο 4, η συντήρηση δεν ψύχει σωστά (7°C με 9°C) -> τα τρόφιμα χαλάνε γρήγορα
Με το θερμοστάτη στο 5, η συντήρηση ψύχει πολύ (0°C έως -5°C) -> συσσώρευση πάγου στην πλάτη και παγωμένα τρόφιμα

Αποτέλεσμα είναι το καλοκαίρι να αναγκάζομαι να το γυρίζω στο 5 στις μεγάλες ζέστες και στο 4 στα μεγάλα κρύα αλλά και πάλι σπανίως δουλεύει στη θερμοκρασία που πρέπει. Το είχα στο 5 όλο το καλοκαίρι και αυτές τις ημέρες που δρόσισε λίγο, το γιαούρτι έγινε κυριολεκτικά πάγος...

Στις αρχές που εντοπίσαμε το πρόβλημα ήρθε τεχνικός απο το κατάστημα, μέτρησε 10 λεπτά τις θερμοκρασίες και είπε οτι δουλεύει σωστά. Αποστάσεις απο τοίχους είναι σωστές, η τρύπα αποχέτευσης είναι καθαρή και τα λάστιχα της πόρτας φαίνονται εντάξει. Απόψυξη κάνουμε 1-2 φορές το χρόνο.

Έχουμε καμια ιδέα τι μπορεί να φταίει;

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Με το θερμοστάτη γυρισμένο στο 4, η συντήρηση δεν ψύχει σωστά (7°C με 9°C) -> τα τρόφιμα χαλάνε γρήγορα


Βάλε το θερμόμετρο από το βράδυ , και δες το το πρωί ακριβώς την στιγμή που θα διαπιστώσεις παύση της συσκευής (νωρίτερα το πρωί δεν θα ανοίξεις την πόρτα καθόλου , αλλά μόνο όταν θα δεις την 1η παύση) μετέφερε το αποτέλεσμα της μέτρησης αν διαφέρει με τους 7 - 9 C που αναφέρεις (που σίγουρα θα το βρεις πιο κάτω κατά 2 τουλάχιστον βαθμούς ).
Τώρα με τα κρύα και τα "παγωμένα γιαούρτια " θα το έχεις πιο κάτω από το 2.

----------

